# 123 Fishing Rig???



## yankem (Aug 9, 2007)

has anyone tried using one of these expensive rigs?? I just bought a few and was wondering if anyone had any luck with them. I used the link from this website  FYI

http://www.123fishingrigs.com/freestuff.html?gclid=CMHm6qi1o5wCFRSfnAod7Hzzjg


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I suspect it's more of a gimmick than anything else; for every fish dumb enough to bit a hook attached to a snap swivel attached to a wire leader, there are several magnitudes more that'll be fooled by many other rigs. 

My usual plan of attack is to learn the proper knots to tie for various situations, and apply them accordingly with good mono and sharp hooks.


----------



## yankem (Aug 9, 2007)

AtlantaKing said:


> I suspect it's more of a gimmick than anything else; for every fish dumb enough to bit a hook attached to a snap swivel attached to a wire leader, there are several magnitudes more that'll be fooled by many other rigs.
> 
> My usual plan of attack is to learn the proper knots to tie for various situations, and apply them accordingly with good mono and sharp hooks.


<=== feels like a dumb fish now


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Well since you already have them I think you should try them. Just because *people* think they won't be effective does not mean they won't. I mean seriously think of all the millions of lures that are sold just because *people* think they look good. Let us know how you do


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I agree. If ya have them try em out and let us know. I'm always open to try soemthing new, although I would guess you could make for half of waht it costs.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm a tackle junkie, let us know how they work. just finished making some t/b rigs using some 40# flroc. leader material. heading to PAX NAS tonight


----------



## tomj9275 (Aug 16, 2009)

I am a newbie to this board and it seems pretty good, so I may make it my permanent home. Anyway, I too saw these rigs early the year and was very skeptical, especially given the price. I requested to be added to the waiting list for the free rig about 8 weeks ago but still waiting, I think that may be the gimmick. Just curious has anyone out there received a free rig, yet? If so, what size and did it look like a sample?

Anyway, saw the All(4) package deal on sale a couple of weeks abo and decided to give them a try (shipping was fast). Bottom fished the 9 inch version at the end of the day yesterday and to my surprise they caught fish. Unfortunately, didnt catch them in 1 minute as shown on the video  Didnt use the colored beads either but will try them next time to see if they might make a difference. Now I cant wait to load up that little 4 incher and throw to breaking fish in Virginia's Chesapeake Bbay. Please post your results when you test.


----------



## FishFanitic (Aug 16, 2009)

I received a free rig but had to wait a long long long time, even longer than 12 weeks. Dont know if I received a sample but it looked like the pictures on the website. The size was 9 inches. When fishing I removed one of the swivels from one side and attached a standard hook and leader but kept getting tangled. So I made a homemade 3 inch mono leader and this seemed to work better. Both sides (swivel and mono) seemed to catch same amount of fish, amazing. I was using the red beads. Today, I am a believer  We'll see about tomorrow. 

I have never seen them on sale but will check back periodically to try to catch them. Do you recall the sale price? If I cant catch them on sale I will do the package deal which amounts to about $5 per rig and pray not to lose them.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Hey, I didn't mean for my post to sound so schnarky...sorry about that :redface: For a good, all purpose, fairly easy to tie top and bottom rig, take a look at the Hatteras Outfitter puppy drum rig. This is a good rig, casts well, and catches fish.


----------



## JustCasting (Aug 18, 2009)

Tried this new rig and started catching right away. Great fun for the kids. Who would have thunk it. This was truly easy fishing, I geve it two thmbs up. Oh, bead color didnt matter for me.


----------



## yankem (Aug 9, 2007)

Just got my 5 rigs last night will try this weekend. Not what I imagined when I bought them but oh well i'll giv ethem a try since im a tackle whore. Im most interested to try the 4" bait school setup at the narrows. I'll post back with results on how they worked and fishablilty


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*123 Rig*

A good fishing system which will work.

I have been fishing with jigs on what I call the C2 Rig for many years. I never sold them but gave them to friends.

The C2 Rig is made with 2 Swimmer Jigs on the wire lears with a Digger jig on the bottom. The idea is to create the 'magic puff of sand' which attracts the fish. I occasionally use a tiny bit of cut shrimp on the jigs as a 'sweetener'

I got the idea of using hook lears with jigs for surf fishing from a book that I got with a Netcraft Tackle Maker some years ago. I have seen them since in the C. Boyd Pfeiffer book.

I made my Digger jigs using homemade molds until Do-It Molds came out with one they call the Grave Digger in 2007. Of course, I bought one!

I don't use it with bait or plastics, but others have and all report excellent results. 

The '123' with bait or plastics should be good. JMHO.C2


----------



## tomj9275 (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey Fish Fanitic

I got my package on sale for 15.95, reg price was 19.95. Fished them again before the storm came thru and yellow beads worked best. Looks like they have changed the site a bit and added a new spinning blade option to all of the rigs and lowered the prices. Might give them a buy before the season comes to an end.


----------



## tomj9275 (Aug 16, 2009)

Never heard of a Grave Digger rig before but it's a good concept and should work well with this rig, thanks Charlie2 for the tip.


----------



## Snyiper (Mar 18, 2009)

Ordered my Free rig Mon 8-24 got it Tuesday 8-25!!! Nice piece very fast on delivery....


----------

